# Cat prefers cold basement over warm room



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

My cat loves my basement, hes down there almost all day, its freezing down there since its winter, im afraid that he might freeze down there, but everytime i try to lock the door, he will bug me for hours, meowing and jumping on me while im at the computer. The only way i can get him to stop is by opeing the basement door and letting him do there... Anybody know why? Hes killed a few mice down there and brought them up to me and i disposed of them and praised that cat like your supposed to do..


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

anybody have any ideas?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I would say it's the mice. My cats are always wanting into my gerbil room. They know there are live prey animals in there.
Also, a lot of cats just dislike closed doors. Levi, my oldest will scratch and whine at the door to the basment until I finally give in and open it. Then he will go down the three steps, sit on the landing for 5 secs and come back up :roll: . Now what's THAT all about?! What a goof!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd just suggest a couple more toys to keep him interested upstairs.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*basement cat*

You might consider installing a cat door in the door to the basement. That will keep the drafts out, and allow him to come and go and do his hunting thing. I have put cat doors in closet doors, bedroom doors, you name it, works great! 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I suppose that would be a better idea - you'll be mouse free and the cat will be happy. But then I suppose you would have to worry about worms still, or other problems associated with wild mice.

Then again - if mice are in the basement they'll eventually get upstairs if not controlled.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your cat either loves the mice hunting or loves the coldness too. My cat Sugar loves warmness and Twinkie loves cold spots. Maybe its both but I think the mice thing is really interesting to them.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

My cats hardly ever go to the basement unless I'm down there. They all love to be warm. I think the cat door idea is great--mouse hunting will give him something to do when you're not home. :wink:


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

During the winter months, I close off my basement and back bedroom to my cats, because if I don't they will all be down or in there. Some of them prefer to be alone for a while while others are more content to be with others sleeping under a heat lamp.


----------

